# FMA in Sicily



## DoxN4cer (Oct 24, 2004)

Sigonella Eskrima Group 
NAS Sigonella, Catania, Sicily 

Systems Taught: 
Modern Arnis 
Paradigm Kenpo-Escrima 
CSSD Comatives / Modular Knife Concepts 

Affiliations: 
Independent Escrima-Arnis Kenpo Associates 
Common Sense Self Defense / Street Combat Systems www.cssdsc.com 

As far as I can tell, we're the only martial art group doing FMA on the island. We provide instruction in all phases FMA at NAS Sigonella. On base classes are free to US ID card holders. 

For information concerning off-base training events and upcoming guest instructor seminars, contact pmgt01@yahoo.com or call 0039-339-775-1392. 

Tim Kashino


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey Kash,

Well done on getting an eskrima group going there!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 24, 2004)

Best of success to you!

Please post your training information in the "What is Modern Arnis and where can I find training" if you wish.

Palusut


----------



## DoxN4cer (Oct 25, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Hey Kash,
> 
> Well done on getting an eskrima group going there!
> 
> ...



Thanks, Dan.  I've actually been up and running since March.  I just thought that I'd give it a plug.  You never know who reads these forums.

Tim Kashino


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 25, 2004)

Thats nice.

Good job bringing FMA to Sicily.

Yours,

PJMOD


----------

